# How Many Red Belly Piranhas Could I Fit In An 80 Gallon Aquarium?



## Fishmaniac (May 2, 2010)

Im looking to uprgrade to an 80 gallon aquarium...if so how many rbps could I put in here?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

IMO 5 max. Most would say 3-4 adults, but you can start with a bunch then thin them down as you need to as when I say adults im talking like 8" plus so if you get babies it will be a couple years before they reach this size so before then you can have more, Another reason you may want a couple extra is if they thin themselves down as it would suck to plan a tank only to have some get eaten doen the road which could possibly make you have to start the stocking again.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I agree with Cluster totally.

When setting up a new pygo tank I'll always WAY overstock with small reds (24 babies in my 150 gallon a few years ago... it's finally "Stabilized" at seven 9" fish) then let it cull itself out.

The "herd" will whittle itself down to the "perfect amount" for the tank, with only the toughest fish remaining.


----------



## Fishmaniac (May 2, 2010)

So I was thinking like 10 to start out with, then as time progresses, let nature take its course and leave the strongest and most ablest to survive? Is that the gist of it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

I had 22 nickel sized baby reds in a 125G and went with the same theory as above. Yet 6 months later I still had all 22 and they were now pushing 4 inches. I ended up selling 12 to make room for the rest. Personally I would start with 6-8 and aim to end with 3 or 4.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

All my 7 poor p's were moved into a bare 90g at my new house last night while I tare down their 170g and move it there on Tuesday.

So they'll be in that tank for hopefully 4 days, if not 5 days, I hope they'll get along during that time... needless to say they were certainly not impressed.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Fishmaniac said:


> So I was thinking like 10 to start out with, then as time progresses, let nature take its course and leave the strongest and most ablest to survive? Is that the gist of it?


I wouldn't willingly let them kill each other off. Just pick the ones you don't want and sell them off so you will still end up with the strongest or your favorite ones


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah I agree with ksls I would start with 6-8 also


----------

